# Hello from smoksignlr



## smoksignlr (Jan 6, 2006)

It has been 10 years in the making but I finally have it done. Well it's smokin any ways. I have done some venison sausages in it and I have just pumped some pickle into some venison roasts and am maranating some jerky. Oh by the way hello guys. My name is Gary I am from Canada and it is going to - 20 tonight. Pardon me boys I'm just fumbling my way around. I have been learning alot so far. Thanks Gary


----------



## Dutch (Jan 6, 2006)

Gary, I reposted this up to "Roll Call".  Welcome to Smoking Meats Forum!


----------

